# Random World of Warcraft thread



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Well.. I saw a Final Fantasy thread  So I thought, hey! Why not start my own WoW thread.

First off if you're wanting to buy it, but not sure. Get it! I was hooked the VERY first time I played it.

The requirments are very low:
Windows® System 98/ME/2000/XP OS:

* 800 MHz or higher CPU
* 256 MB or more of RAM
* 32 MB 3D graphics card with hardware transform and lighting, such as GeForce 2 or better
* 4 GB or more of available hard drive space
* DirectX® 9.0c or above
* A 56k or higher modem with an Internet connection 

(Very low compared to the other games out there)
The game runs perfect on my computer I have a 
Win XP Pro
AMD 1800+ Athlon
512 MB RAM
Gforce 4 MMX
Cable connection...

Ok the fun part of the game; picking a character!
I liked making my character because you get to pick from so much!
So many differnt races(Dwarves, human,Orcs, undead and more) faces, differnt hair type, male or female. Goes on and on. 

Lots of relms to pick from (servers) If anyone has ever played ultima online, you will like this game, if you liked final fantasy, YOU"LL LOVE THIS GAME. Same with Everquest. 

You know on Diablo2 how you enter games, leave games, enter games , leave games.
Well this game isnt like that at all. YOu stay in a game. Just like FFXI, EQ, and UO. WoW is a hybrid of Diablo2 (because of quest), FFXI (because you get to lvl, but much faster) Ultima Online ( because you get to interact with people alot more, get to change what your character looks like), EQ (because of the camera view, and character look and feel)

Only thing, you'll never run out of quest, you'll never do the same thing over , and over again like in diablo2.

Professions in the game: Tailoring, Blacksmithing, cooking, fishing, first aid and so on!

I am on a PvP server, but there is other servers out there you can pick, normal, PvP, and Role Playing.

Horde Vs Allience. I am on the Allience (the good). Always against the Horde (evil). THink of Lord of the Rings. This game is JUST like that movie. Same music in background kinda.
Ok ok ok im rambling on, i feel like im trying to sell the game!

I guess im bored because WoW is updating a patch right now and i wanna play! Maybe i should go wash those dishes now, or go vaccum the living room now, UNGLUE my arse from this chair! 

I-I-I musst plllaaay W-oW..


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

BTW This game isnt really like the Warcraft single player that you might all be used to. Where you gotta drag and click, and go here go there type. Lots differnt.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

LOL, I was wondering when someone would make a thread to counter the FF thread  :up:


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

You play it?


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Down with the WoW tools! *Flails flaming torch*


----------



## Njordan (Mar 30, 2005)

Off topic, its:


When one man dies, its a tragedy, when millions die, its a statistic ^^


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL. Congrats, finally someone countered my thread ^^ hehe...never tried WoW tho, love FF too much, well have fun anyway...ima go hide in my thread i think see if tidus comes by for a bit \(^^)/


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> LOL, I was wondering when someone would make a thread to counter the FF thread  :up:


I made a _Runescape_ thread


----------



## haplo210 (Nov 23, 2004)

w00t a runescape thread too ^^ nice one..dont play that either....ah well back to my thread I go, damn Ff servers ><


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Been playing WoW for about... damn has it been that long? 5 months now. I must say, the content of this game is awesome, I never imagined that you could do so much in one game. I have played FFXI, CoH, and Earth and Beyond and by far this is the most entertaining game I have ever played. 

To add to what was already said, quests are unique, not repetitive (in storyline or mission objective), I have completed hundreds of them and at any one time you can have 20 current quests in your missions, thus you dont get locked into a single quest at a time. 

Leveling is more quest XP oriented than other games, you get massive XP for completing quests, items are given on some, money on all. BEST PART ABOUT XP.... is that this game is for both the casual gamer and the hardcore gamer. If you dont log on you aquire rest XP (in other words you accumulate a section of XP where you earn 200% XP dependant on where you log off and how long you are logged off) so its not hard for a person to stay off a couple days and make up a good chunk of XP when they log on. Some quests are oriented towards team play (Elite Quests) and others are not... Solo is doable in this game depending upon the char you pick, others are support classes, but not helpless, just not as well suited to survival when the mobs attack in numbers

Similar to other games there is an economy, Auction Houses are available to sell your wares or buy new items that may not be available to you without killing a billion rats/bats/mobs/whatevers. 

Custom User Interfaces, this game allows you to customize the interfaces to your liking. several third parties have created UI's that help with pricing of items, button placement, macro creation, and other little tidbits.

I had reservations about coming over to this game from FFXI, but once I did, I found that I didnt really care about FFXI anymore, this was just plain fun! Given the graphics are not as detailed as other games but the originality, fun, and atmosphere are some of the best I have ever come across.

I guess I could go on for a long time but I will see how the thread grows and add to it from there. :up: 

Char: Nicitus
Realm: Terenas
Guild: Overlords of Justice


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Very well said.
Hey program do u use for your UI?

Yea the graphics are not the best, but its kinda eyecandy, very colorful.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

I use CTMOD it doesnt break everytime they update the game like some of the others, though it doesnt have as much stuff on it as cosmos, its still a very strong UI


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

can u post a screen shot?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

VanillaG1rl, no I don't play WoW. I'm on FFXI right now.

As for NJordan, if you have C&C: Red Alert, go and play as the soviets . About misson 4 or 5, you will see that the statement I have is correct  (Note the sayer and where I took it from in the sig )

Anyways, I'm sure that you are still wrong. Someone saw mine, researched the real statement and added to their sig too.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

I'll try to get some screenshots up pretty soon, I need to get a couple decent ones for my guild anyway. You can see different setups here. One of the options I like about it is that you can rename your bags and as I said before... after a patch there is no required updates... it still works... unlike cosmos.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh nice. I am defionally going ot get that. I have to scroll through my spells and it sucks as a mage, i want quick access. Has anyone ever played Ultima Online? being a mage there is cool too cause you can put the spell icons all over the place, or bind them to a key.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

What lvl and class are your characters?


----------



## Njordan (Mar 30, 2005)

Man I can't wait till I get WoW. Im a former 42 THF with the l337est armor and weps anyone ever seen. But, after a while, the game got REALLY repeaditive. Find a new place, wait an hour, kill some guys, turn game off. Do the EXACT same thing until you move on to the next area.... So I did the smartest thing and stopped playing. My friend Drunkgoat has WoW. I played it on his comp and I was like.... omg this game is freaking awesome. I think my favorite part about it is seeing all the things in WC from a firstperson perspective. In WCIII:FT, you are the commander and see all the things from above. But in WoW, you see everything from the Ancients in the Night elf city, so the crude orc burrows in Durotar. You can even see Thrall himself! So far, my plan for getting WoW are pretty smooth. But I probably wont be able to play PvP cause my comp isnt quite good enough, I have a thread with my system specs in the "games" section "WoW system specs". Overall, when I played WoW on DG's account, I found it to be 100x better than FFXI within the first 5 minutes of play. And I havent even made a char yet xD. Ill be getting it soon though ^^ :up:  :up:


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

lol ya thats exactly what I did. Played it for like 5 mins. Then went the next day and bought the game. ADDICTING too!
Today i was in a raid. Thats when you get like 8 differnt partys together and go raid a section where the horde control. I got like 88 honor kills. They just implimented the honor system.


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

so much fun stuff. Probably the most interesting part of WoW is the talent system, diversifying classes to the point that the stereo-typical healer can walk over people in PvP. (currently what i'm doing)

Who'd ever think a priest could "go over to the dark side" so to speak and beat a mage in a battle to the death.

The honor system, just implemented, opened up a large area of the game that previously had no definative purpose... killing other people's characters. After killing players, you recieve some points to go into the pool of PvP points for the day. Then, at the end of the day, points are tallied. At the end of the week ranks are awarded based on your PvP points. Some of the awards are rather worthwhile, and I could see alot of them used more for killing NPC's than killing Players... but it all works out in the end.

As mentioned before, UI customization has amazing possibilities :up: , though sometimes you have to cope with bugs to keep them up and running.  if i remember i'll find a pic of my UI...
*rumages thru web folder*
ah here one is my UI big complilation but mainly bibbar and gypsy core.

Anyone on the frostwolf server? if ur alliance, we should group up. If you're horde... um... what to say... ah... sorry for the corpse run you are about to make. yeah that works.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Well they fixed alot of stuff to from that last patch. I now have room for all my spells! They expaned the bars. 

Hey how do you like the honor system?


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

BTW;
whats everyone's lvl class?

31 Mage (human) alliance.


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

52 night elf priest (frostwolf)
and a 
43 troll shaman (doomhammer)


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Are those pvp or pve?

Hey how do you guys like the honor system?


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a soon to be 48 Night Elf Hunter on Terenas and a lvl 10 Tauren Shaman on the Terenas too. Still loving the game...  PvE server btw


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

Frostwolf is PvP. What the game is really about once you hit 60.
Doomhammer is PvE. Not so fun anymore.

I started on doomhammer and switched to Frostwolf because of some friends I know, also things were just easier as a priest. Finding groups, soloing, exploring, gimmicks. All better/faster/easier as a priest. Engineering helped too. Every random little thing with (usually) deadly and (always) humourous effects. Turning a tauren into a gnome, then tossing a shrinkray on them to even further reduce their size, then using a deathray. priceless.

I played PvE for a while, and while there are new zones and harder and harder bosses to kill, things are great. But there is an end to it. Currently, for me, in the hardest boss is a undead rogue in PvP. Still working that fight out. Usually a loss if they have the jump.

The honor system is good, but there are many blank areas that blizzard wasn't clear about or people are just ignorant of. Like corpse camping and killing people of lower levels. My view is... if they are lower level (by 5 or more) and in the grinding area, 1 kill then they are done. If grey and non hostile, they can go on their way. It really frustrates me when a lvl 60 and a lvl 20 (enemies) stand peacefully waiting for a boat, then the lvl 60 kills the lvl 20 when the boat arrives. This is probably the worst thing that the Honor System is bringing out atm. We have yet to see any ranks, probably tomorrow mid day is when we will see gear showing up.

Was the honor system not initiated on PvE servers or is it just not happening?

*edit* Forgot to toss this in.
Before PvP, I really hadn't gotten a rush from the game. Yes a rush.
During my first 5v5 PvP group fight, I could barely concentrate, had a crazy adrenaline rush going. Last time I had an adrenaline rush that big was when I was about to jump off a 120' zip line.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Well the honor system gives a meaning to the PvP servers. Before it didnt make sense to kill anyone. Now, its getting lame. I can't even do any quest. The second i start fighting a monster i am attacked. By someone who is at least 10 lvls higher then me.

I think once someone is engadged in combat shouldnt be able to get attacked. And then a cooling off period of 10 seconds.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

I think that the Honor System has helped the PvE realms... it gives you a reason to 'go pvp' when you see an enemy... you can remain neutral if you want, but if they are what you might consider a challege go for it. given not everyone walks around with PvP on in a PvE game, but there are those rare times when you see one that you feel would be a good fight. The other night I downed a 4+ lvl Shaman because of his rude gestures to me... I get a kick out of it. I think its nice to have the option, especially not having it when doing a mission in hostile lands.


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

lvl 48 warlock(Burning Blade PVP)

This game rocks like crazy, so addictive. THe pvp system was nuts at first but now i hate it. I cant quest or grind without getting ganked a few times. Luckily im safe in the walls of Zul farrak and Maraudon .


----------



## Njordan (Mar 30, 2005)

Repling to Vanillagirls post, I think the honor system is outrageous. People getting ganked left and right for "honor". Whats the honor in ganking a lvl 35 with a lvl 60? Hmmm.... even in PvE, the honor system is wreaking the delicate balance between factional skirmishs, and all out havoc and chaos.


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

i'd say give ti a monthr or two to cool down then things will be *semi* back to normal. There will be more PvP within 10 levels of each other, but not much more. Once people realize that you dont get "Honor" for killing people that just enter the area or are grey to them they should stop.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Njordan said:


> Repling to Vanillagirls post, I think the honor system is outrageous. People getting ganked left and right for "honor". Whats the honor in ganking a lvl 35 with a lvl 60? Hmmm.... even in PvE, the honor system is wreaking the delicate balance between factional skirmishs, and all out havoc and chaos.


Thats exactly what I said..


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

How is it bad on PvE?!? You MAKE the choice to go PvP on those servers, you dont get hit out of nowhere, you have to hit an PvP enabled enemy first or turn on PvP to participate... the simple fact is on PvE servers you make the choice to go PvP. If you get ganked by a lvl 60 and you are lvl 35... well you made the choice to enter the frey... eat your veggies and live with it. Now the lvl 60 gets a dishonorable kill for killing someone 25 lvls below him, I guess its a matter of playing style, but if I enter a battle PvP, and I am not a big boy, then I plan to get smacked down, but I dont complain about it, b/c I made the choice to do so.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Same thing with PvP servers. People choose to make a character on tthat server. Its a ganking zone. BUT its worse because of the honor system.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

I'm thinking about buying World Of Warcraft, but the $15 a month after the first month is a real turn off.


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

I thought the same, but once u play a free month you experience the wonderful gameplay, after the month is done the $15 is nothing compared the the fun you will have(or atleast thats how i felt)


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

The 15 a month isnt so bad when you consider that you could spend a hell of a lot more with the time that you play the game... I could say that I have saved 100's maybe even thousands of dollars by not going out and stayin' in and playing the game. I'd say the 15$ is well worth it, plus like all other online games the more months you pay for the less the $ is. It may not be as graphic intensive as other games... but there are times when the sheer magnitude of the game and all that it has to offer is amazing. I've been playing this game since December and have a few lvls to play till I hit max... but I can tell you that if I were to start a new character and start playing with him, it would be a different experience all over again!


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

bannerguy is right. I could think of million of other things to do. But i dont want to do those things. WoW is soooo addicting, and the 15 dollars is pennies once you play it. Trust me!


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

All my friends from school play it. I would say anywhere around 20 - 35 people at my school play WoW. My close friends that play said I will like it a lot. They all used to play Ever Quest, so they know what WoW is all about.

My question to you guys is, will I like it? I have never played a game like this. I play Counter-Strike, BF1942, ect. I have never played Ever Quest, Diablo 2, ect.

All my friends say either I will love it or hate it.


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

The sheer size of WoW just blows me away. Its incredible, and there are almost no loading times.
The most addicting game ive ever played, made my cs addiction go away in the first 30min.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

KeithKman said:


> All my friends from school play it. I would say anywhere around 20 - 35 people at my school play WoW. My close friends that play said I will like it a lot. They all used to play Ever Quest, so they know what WoW is all about.
> 
> My question to you guys is, will I like it? I have never played a game like this. I play Counter-Strike, BF1942, ect. I have never played Ever Quest, Diablo 2, ect.
> 
> All my friends say either I will love it or hate it.


I look at it this way put a player on PvP server and put one on PvE and play both for a while and see if the style of either of the game types suits you. on a PvP server you wont immediatly get PvP action, but around lvl 20 (which is easy to attain, you might start seeing a bit of PvP. I didnt think I would like this game as much as I did, I came from City of Heros and Earth and Beyond, both of which are nothing like this game... its something that has to be played to be appreciated.


----------



## KeithKman (Dec 29, 2002)

Well I bought the game. This game blows me away!

All my friends have been helping me, so I'm learning quick.


----------



## Clumbsy_Mage (Oct 21, 2004)

Another one falls to the tyrant that leads so many astray... Tools -_-


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Who here is a real item freak? I personally make it sure i have the best items available at my level. Just the other day i was partied with a 50 warlock(i am 48) and i nearly had double his health and mana. When i looked at his gear it clearly showed why, he was still using lvl 30ish gear. More than half my gear is blue(repair costs kill...), i owe my guildmates for helping me get it.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

I am kinda. But I wont go spend all I have on it. I am a tailor so i can make most my stuff.
I am a mage.
I just hit lvl 35 today and half way to 36 already lol.
My guild is kinda new so I need to save my gold so i can get a mount once i hit 40.


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

A yes, the 90g mount. Im glad mine was free


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

My guild pitched in to buy me mine... I have leatherworking which makes SQUAT as a profession... luckly I have a large guild that I knew from other games... and I was bit late coming to this game from the other... and once I got here, they helped me a ton... I just hit 49 last night and for the first time I have 60G and I made all of it on my own. My friend on this game... he plays the AH... buys low sells High... he litterally has 1000's of gold... every once in a while he will buy something CHEAP and just give it to me.. The last thing he bought for me was a Highberg Helm.... Nice gear. I still have yet to get and Epic piece... but Most of my stuff is Blue


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

damn. See the AH can be so time consuming and why have all that gold if you cant play?
I gotta admit. I"ve done that myself Best time to visit the AH is to buy stuff thats low on time and bid on it then. THat way your odds of someone bidding after you are slim.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

w t f I hate hate hate when they are doing server maintence in the morning! They should do that shiot like at 3 am to like 9 am or somthing. It takes them 6 freaken hours! 6 hours!! w t f GRRR man the morning i decide to get up and try to geto 37 the freaken servers are down.

bah!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol well someone has to suffer... if it's not the US it will be someone else (Europe maybe)... I guess it will depend on the server...


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

yeah... but not nessecarily for the eq items.

Its wonderful how many small random things there are that just make playing a little more rewarding.

A few quick examples...

Tiny Crimson Whelpling
A rather rare pet that I farmed for way back in the mid 20's. Wonderful little guy.

or

Savory Deviate Delight
A little treat that makes those long instances a bit more enjoyable.

It these types of things that just make this game worth it... Unfortunately for me I had to pay a bit for the recipe for the second one. Its a rather rare drop in the barrens and had to purchase it off the AH for 30g.

But its worth it.

Once you start doing Mara (and beyond) you will pretty much have access to some of the best *blue* eq in the game from boss drops not from purchases.

there still is purple stuff to get if you really want to spend money though.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

I dont get what you just typed.
What does the Tiny Crimson Whelpling and the Savory Deviate Delight have that make the game more enjoyable?


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

they are cool little things that are neat about the game... make it fun to see things like that.


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

As you get further into high end content, class roles become more and more apparent. I chose to roll a Night Elf Priest and am just about level 60.

In most end game instances, Priests wait... and wait... and wait... then heal. (only reason for paladins in molten core, besides their fire resist aura)

And everyone else does all the work.

So... in a 2 hour Upper Black Rock Spire run, a priest will need focused attention for about 20-30 minutes. all the other time is waiting for people to NEED to be healed. 15 people.... killing 1 or 2 guys at a time... they go down FAST without doing much damage to the party.

So, in those dead times, the classes that are dedicated to healing get to chat or have fun. Levitating (spell) while shrunk (noggenfogger elixir) while disguised as a furbolg/ninja/skeleton/pirate/cute chibi night elf, standing on top of a Gnome mage's head is one of the best kill times out there. I'll take a pic next time and post it.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

what kind of server do you play on?


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Im on burning blade, a pvp server.


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

i'm chilling on Frostwolf, PvP
so close to 60 and better gear


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

I am on dragonmaw; lvl 39 with 10g LOL.
I'll never get my mount by the time im 40. GRRRRRRRRR

Hey has anyone done that quest in Desolace; the quest where you gotta go and find 2 keys for a chest, then find the chest. You get 2G from that chest. I got a grip of XP from that quest alone because it took so long to complete. Had to find a rare drop, so ended up killing those mobs out on the island NW of Nijels Point. I got 10G just from that quest alone ( with the reward, and loot from mobs i had to kill to complete the quest.)


----------



## neosage (Jun 14, 2004)

I too am thoroughly addicted since european release. regular 2am (or even 3) finishes, short-term memory's gone, marriage is straining at the seams :\

For all you like minded addicts, go here and download Episode 6 - Imapwnu of Azeroth. A tad scary to put it mildly. Warning dialup'ers, 112MB download. But it's worth it


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

vanillag1rl said:


> I am on dragonmaw; lvl 39 with 10g LOL.
> I'll never get my mount by the time im 40. GRRRRRRRRR


Start religious Scarlet Monastery runs. Best xp and cash for the level. Started there at 36 with about 3g to my name and left at 43 with a mount.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Yea I'll have to do the SM runs i guess.

I am at 40 now with 20G to my name lol


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

started a rogue two days ago. things in wow are alot easier when you know what you are doing... plus the rogue class is amaing for soloing.

killing guys 2+ levels higher than you and chaining them with out resting is such a refreshing break from a totally mana dependant class, such as a mage or priest...

after 6hours logged... rogue is now level 20


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

At lvl 52 i only have 37g. I had almost 100g but blew it on bank space, however it was worth it. My INV space seems so much larger.


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

till i learned how to mule.

get 4 rune cloth bags and the CT_mailmod...
http://curse-gaming.com/mod.php?addid=520

and you never have to worry about bags space again.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

How do you make money coreman?

btw I got my mount today. A pinto lol


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

two ways... grinding and AH. AH comes after grinding.

Because of my first character being a priest alot of my grinding would come from instances. Scarlet Monastery, Zul Farrak, Maraudon, Sunken Temple. Of these, the best for cash would be SM, due to large amounts of coin dropping and good gear that very AH'able dropping. Also... roll on everything that isn't bind on equip. if after the roll, someone(s) needs an item, let them manual roll for it and the greed winner gives it to them. Passing on items that you wouldn't use, that no one else would use as well, only makes you poor. (I did it for a while... bad move on my part)

Primarily if you are wanting money make sure you are killing humanoids. This will allow you better drops and a chance at the random world rare and epic drops. All green drops should be AH'd, unless its a worthless stat, like mail coif of arcane wrath or burnished shield of spirit. These should be vendored without second thought.

The AH part has been happening alot more frequently with my new rogue, lvl 20. The green drop rate in Westfall is crazy... i think i had about 50 green items on me at one time, as well as 6+ stacks for linen and wool. At this point i mailed it all to my mule and waited till Sunday to afternoon to toss it up on the AH. Now keep in mind, these items would vendor for about 2s-5s. On the AH, toss each up there for 20-30s buy outs and 3/4 of them were bought out... the others then got vendored... In a day of grinding on a lowbie... the AH made him about 5g.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

heh... I seem to be hovering at about 60g... but I am sending a lot of G to my new priest... I spent about 3 hours on him last night and have him up to 8... Definately not as fast at my hunter went up, but its a nice change to be a little less direct in attack methods. 

IMO Rogues, Paladins, and Hunters are among the best solo classes in the game, warriors would be good... but they have thier quirks, and for some reason seem to lvl a bit slower.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

I have been doing Uldaman for the last couple of days. It takes like 4 hours to get to the boss, then we all die couple of times and that the end of it. I think that instance is the hardest so far.


----------



## coreman (Feb 7, 2005)

there is a back door into ulldaman that makes te instance take only like 40min. If you need to quest, I think there are only 2or 3 quests that take the first part... the others are outside the front door. The back door puts you up in the north common hall, which gives you easy access to 4 of the near end bosses and about 20 minutes of hall trash to get to the final boss..

Few pointers on him.. have a DPS class (rogue mage hunter warlock) and a backup healer (paladin druid shaman) taking care of the minor adds, while another DPS (rogue mage hunter warlock), tank (warrior best paladin ok) and primary healer (priest best restoration spec druid ok) are focus on the boss. Once he gets to around 10% all the other statues become active. THIS IS WHEN YOU ALL KILL HIM. once he is dead everyone else dissapears. Twice, before I knew this, our group tried killing the adds, unfortunately they are too many and they start to heal the archaedeos(sp?) got him down to 1% hp twice.. second time my gnomish deathray killed him  

oh and i missed the previous comment you made. Grats on the mount.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Ya that dude is hard to kill. I just went to BootyBay. I love it down there. Killing the gorillas is good experence. Selling there [Coarse Gorilla Hair] sells good at vendor aslo. Also on the shore just near BB there is some humanoids that carry mageweave. Thats a good spot to grind


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Anyone excited about the Battle Grounds?

Has anyone tested them yet on the test servers?


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Ive played BG its okay i suppose. You get honor points really quick. Im more exciting that it might fix the ganking.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh i hope so. I think i still have some quest in SS that I need to finsih but cant because of all the horde ganking there. whats wierd is i love bootybay. Even tho i have problems with horde i still like it. I get alot of HK there tho. Maybe im higher lvl now then i used to be when i was at SS.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol, looks like your thead is dead... (hey that rhymed )


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Looks like a dead thread Ted... time to go to bed


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

who cares tho? wow isnt and ff is so.. who cares if my thread is dead? lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

lol I remember you started this because of our FF thread... but hey I don't care about your thread that much... I thought it would have more than a measly 75 posts though


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

This post makes it a mere 78


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

vanillag1rl said:


> who cares tho? wow isnt and ff is so.. who cares if my thread is dead? lol


I was hoping it was a little more lively since most people here seem to have WoW..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Uh oh... GTA Andreas thread is only 8 days old and has half the posts than you guys


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

You can always look at it this way...

WoW is so fun that most people dont want to take time out of their gaming to post =)


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> lol I remember you started this because of our FF thread... but hey I don't care about your thread that much... I thought it would have more than a measly 75 posts though


whos they? and just because people dont sit and chat in a forum doesnt mean its dead.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Was anyone elses UI affected from the recent patch on wow?


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

What UI do you use?


----------



## Ratium (Aug 11, 2004)

vanillag1rl said:


> Horde Vs Allience. I am on the Allience (the good). Always against the Horde (evil).


Evil? who is to judge evil? to an "evil" person those that are against him are evil...so are we all evil?


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Id say horde is more good than alliance...

I use the almighty ctmod.

So what are ur opinions on the newest patch? im just happy i got my nemesis bracers before BWL became so tough.


----------



## Njordan (Mar 30, 2005)

Can someone help me with something? My computer is a piece, and I shopping, and I was wondering how well these specs would run WoW (and other modern-market games):

18inch X-Blade Case w/ 400w power supply
Asus P4P800-SE Motherboard
Celeron-D 330 2.66gHz 533FSB Processor
Twin 512MB sticks of Ram (PC3200)
80GB HD
128 MB GFX5200 TV&DVI (nVidia) Video Card
Creative Sound Blaster sound card


I know this isnt relavent to the conversation you're having but if you could give me your opinion, or possible tweaks and modifications I could make to lower the price or highten the quality, please feel free, if you don't want to answer, thats ok too!

Thanks again!
-NJordan


----------



## neosage (Jun 14, 2004)

that kit will run WoW without any problems at all, I run it on an old P3 dual 1GHZ and it runs perfectly well.

As far as other games go you might be struggling with the likes of HL2 and Doom3 with that processor and video card. They'd be the first components that need upping IMO.

And back on topic.....I thought I'd have a look round SM the other day with my 55 hunter. I can't be doing with instances usually, my RL commitments just rarely allow me to devote 3 or 4 hours in one session, but now that the elite's are a little easier to kill at lvl 55 I thought I'd have a look round. I took my lvl 60 RL mate (warrior) with me.

Needless to say we were pretty much walking it, trashing everything we came accross. Then we reached the boss and the end and promptly attacked him with ranged attacks. Christ on a bike, talk about mobs coming out of the woodwork? A mob of about 30 humanoids all rushed in and jumped on us, killing us both inside of 10 seconds. No, we didn't know that you had to clear the room before taking on the boss :\ Damn funny tho.


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

lol was that where hes on the bottom of stair case? and they all come running down the stairs?


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

Woot I am lvl 59 Mage! Man its nice to see lvl 60's not red to me anymore lol



Human Mage
Dragonmaw


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

This thread is dead, because we are too busy playing WoW. Rather than chatting on a forum.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Same here with the FF thread :s


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Ive been to busy progressing in BWL! My guild downed Nef 2weeks ago and AQ just opened up on our server.

Fun Fun Fun


----------



## vanillag1rl (Sep 28, 2004)

what server you on funkd?


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

We're just busy getting our remaining armour items... so we can upgrade post 1.10 =)


----------



## hazzarduk1 (Aug 2, 2003)

BannerGuy said:


> We're just busy getting our remaining armour items... so we can upgrade post 1.10 =)


1.10 looks scary. im a level 60 Undead priest and im not looking forward to having to work out my whole build again when i finally got used to this one :down:

also the ammount of mods / addons they are going to mess up with the new changes in .lua files will hurt badly. rumour is decursive and parts of CT Raid Assist will be lost


----------

